# Show Pictures Saturday & Sunday



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

*Show Pictures Saturday & Sunday (Pic Heavy)*

I just finished with my pictures of this weekends show. All in all it went pretty good. Although I had to scale the pics down to about 10% so hopefully they are not so huge now. 

First I'll start with some of my favorite breeds









The cute little *Podengo*









The pretty *Malinois*









The *Canaan Dog* (Left) who took a Best Of Show placement I believe, right before she tried to get the Standard Schnauzer 
and
The *Kangal Dog* (Right) with some of the largest teeth I've ever seen. He was about 10 months old. Did very well with group placements (he's taking 1st in group here) and a Best in the puppy competition









My 2 favorite *Cane Corsos*. Both were beautiful, well trained and from nice bloodlines. Something always draws me to brindles as well.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Some more small guys









The *Bedlington Terrier*. Don't let his innocent look fool you. They are described as a wolf in sheep's clothing. While small and cute looking they are bred to hunt foxes and badgers, the mohawk protects them from getting bit threw the head, this one apparently killed the neighbors big mean chow. One of the few breeds I like that needs to be groomed. (thats why I would never have one)

Two *Rat Terriers *and a *Chinese Crested*








A *Lundehund* (another neat but small breed) and a *Italian Greyhound* (these look so fragile) 









Two *Pugs
*
And the medium sized *Siberian Husky*


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Mostly large dogs here









*English Mastiff*

*Standard Schnauzer* and *Vizla* 








*English Mastiff*, *Portuguese Water Dog* and *Rottweiler*. 
*
Dogue De Bordeaux* and* Elkhound*








Another *Cane Corso* (didn't much like the temperament on this one nor the gate)
and a lovely *Boxer*









Another *Cane Corso*, not so much the bloodlines nor build I like but he had a very nice attitude and temperament


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Last set

*Irish Wolfhound* While a pretty big dog is like a midget compared to my friends Great Dane. 








*Dogo Argentino* Very nice boy, strong looking dog and very active. He didn't show. 

Some of the girls (half sisters) Nediva and Bella, of course their tails are a going








Nediva didn't do so well, I only put her in 1 show. She was being such a brat, totally opposite then her norm. 


Some pics of River (he and Bella are cousins btw)








Hanging out..lol, in the ring and eating his chicken. I tried to get a picture of his drool while eating but missed the shot.

Champion Bella








Champion River

River took two Best Of Breeds and Bella took 1 and I thought she was going to take a group placement but didn't. I don't think they wanted to place an APBT up in the terrier group. ?? River "almost" took a group placement and then it went to the Schnauzer which wasn't too fun when its a last minute and you think he's got it.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

All the dogs are so beautiful. Did you start showing them in conformation? I would love to get a show quality Dane in the future, and do conformation. How did you get started? Your dogs always amaze me... they are just so sweet looking! Thanks for sharing all the pics.
Nessa


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Mostly large dogs here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Very Cool Pictures Spicy Thanks for sharing! Congrats to you and both of your dogs. Wonderful wins.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> All the dogs are so beautiful. Did you start showing them in conformation? I would love to get a show quality Dane in the future, and do conformation. How did you get started? Your dogs always amaze me... they are just so sweet looking! Thanks for sharing all the pics.
> Nessa


Yes it is conformation. You just reminded me I didn't get any Dane pics! Oops.  I got started when I was young mainly through a family friend, we also had a local show yearly so it was a big benefit. When I finally got a dog good enough to show I put him in, finished him and became even more addicted. 



Mr Pooch said:


> Spicy1_VV said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly large dogs here
> ...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Some more small guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice pictures. Those are some very cool dogs!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Thanks for the Podengo pic! I wonder who that little Medio is? Good possiblity she's related to one of my pups! Where was the show?

Very fine looking hounds


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> *
> Dogue De Bordeaux* and* Elkhound*



I love Norwegian(sp?) Elkhounds! We had one when I was little, too young to remember him but from stories I hear and pictures that I have, he seemed like the sweetest dog. I wish I was able to remember him. He died of cancer when I was 3.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't know that about the Bedlington Terrier. What is the average life expectancy?

Elkhounds are a pretty neat smaller breed. They seem pretty people oriented, loyal to their family. 



lovemygreys said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Thanks for the Podengo pic! I wonder who that little Medio is? Good possiblity she's related to one of my pups! Where was the show?
> 
> Very fine looking hounds


The show was in CO. They are the best sighthound IMO. I find with rare foreign breeds its often many which are imported to the states are related as they are imported from a small group of kennels overseas.

Edit

Forgot to say you really realize how many people don't know what an APBT looks like when you go out. A lot of people did know what they were and of course were not afraid of them, but a lot didn't recognize the breed either. One couple on the 2nd day finally asked what they were and when DH told them they were like oh well then thats really silly what they are trying to do with them and say about them isn't it. Or something like that with all the BSL and stuff. I guess they expect them to look scary and act a certain way. A lot of people do anyway since they have never met/seen a real APBT.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> The show was in CO. They are the best sighthound IMO. I find with rare foreign breeds its often many which are imported to the states are related as they are imported from a small group of kennels overseas.


In CO!! What club was this?? Not AKC.

Did you see any Ibizan Hounds there? Can we see more pictures?? I love seeing show pictures.

Great pictures BTW!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> In CO!! What club was this?? Not AKC.
> 
> Did you see any Ibizan Hounds there? Can we see more pictures?? I love seeing show pictures.
> 
> Great pictures BTW!


Sorry I don't remember the club name, some Mastiff club. No not AKC my dogs are APBTs. There were not any Ibizan Hounds there, believe me I looked! I'll get more pics up, I've got a few I didn't post I think. Some are missing that I took though so I'll have to check, I think DH deleted some!!!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Do you by any chance know anything about that particular Bedlington? Was his name Vegas? He looks a lot like Vegas, who is owned by someone I used to talk to a lot. Did you get to meet his owner? >O.O<


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Greta pictures!!! I loved seeing that gorgeous Dogo Argentino and the two Cane Corsos laying down were adorable!

What a gorgeous boxer too!! And your dogs are great...they are very stunning!

It's so rare for me to see dogs that healthy looking! The pugs and rat terriers I see at work are so obese and unhealthy looking...these ones look great!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> Do you by any chance know anything about that particular Bedlington? Was his name Vegas? He looks a lot like Vegas, who is owned by someone I used to talk to a lot. Did you get to meet his owner? >O.O<


Yes I talked to his owner. Don't remember his name though. Do you remember his owner's name then I can tell you if its the same. I don't even remember if he was local or not but if so then could be same person.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Here's a link I found with a bit of info on Vegas.
http://topshowdogs.com/doginfo.aspx?id=2462&gens=7


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Cheetah said:


> Here's a link I found with a bit of info on Vegas.
> http://topshowdogs.com/doginfo.aspx?id=2462&gens=7


Thanks. No thats not the same dog. Different registered name. I didn't realize Vegas was part of the registered name. Can't remember this dogs call name though, now I remember it wasn't Vegas but can't exactly remember, I almost had it just now thinking...lol 

Nice empty 7 gen pedigree...lol I wanted to see.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, she must not have filled it in yet or something. <.<;

Alright, well just making sure I wasn't seeing things lmfao...


----------

